# I/O Module über Ethernet und mit Wireless Lan gesucht



## wilber (25 September 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche nach einer Lösung, über Ethernet eine Maschine zu steuern, welche sich auf einem Schwimm-Ponton befindet.
Bisher wurde das mit einfachen Fernwirkmodems realisiert.
Aufgrund der Entfernung zum Wasser (500 -> 1500m) sollte die Anbindung über Wireless Lan geschehen.
Hat einer Erfahrungen gesammelt? Es sollten ca. 10 Ein/Ausgänge und vielleicht ein Analogwert gesteuert werden.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## plc_tippser (26 September 2004)

Die Fa. Phoenix Contace beschäftigt sich mit der Fa. Siemens sehr stark mit diesem Thema. Evt. mal Kontakt mit Phoenix aufnehmen.

pt


----------



## Firefox (26 September 2004)

Hi Wilber, schaust Du hier: http://www.wut.de, oder hier : http://www.cheops-elektronik.de/de/deutsch.html
Denke, die haben was für Dich.  

Schönen Sonntag noch

Firefox


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2004)

Hallo,

wenn die Steuerung an Land eine Bewegung stoppt, während das WLAN gerade aussetzt ... ist Wireless überhaupt so stabil, dass man I/O darüber fahren kann?

Micha


----------



## Zottel (28 September 2004)

Schau dir mal die Busklemmen von Beckhoff

[url]www.beckhoff.de
[/url]
an.
Du kannst entweder einen Buskoppler BK9000 benutzen und Ein-/Ausgänge lesen und schreiben oder einen Buscontroller BC9000, der ein eigenes SPS-Programm abarbeiten kann.
Das zweite kann günstiger sein, indem du z.B. nur einen Befehl zum Ausführen einer Bewegung übermittelst und den BC den Motor am Endschalter stoppen läßt. Das verhindert "Katastrophen" bei Netzausfall.


----------



## wilber (30 September 2004)

Hmm, die Überlegung ist schon richtig mit dem Wireless Lan, aber eigentlich habe ich doch bei jeder Funkübertragung ein gewisses Risiko, das z.b. der Bagger im schlimmsten Falle nicht mehr bedient werden kann, wenn die Funkstrecke gestört ist. 
Ich bin deshalb auf Ethernet gestoßen, weil das ein relativ neutrales Gebiet ist und nahezu jeder Hersteller Ethernet anbietet. Bliebe da nur noch das Problem der Reichweite.
Die Fa. Wut scheint wirklich ein Marktführer zu sein, mir haben schon mehrfach Wut empfohlen. 
Es muß natürlich sichergestellt sein, das bei einer Fehlerhaften Funkstrecke nichts passieren kann, aber ich denke das müßte Hardware-mäßig über ein Watchdog oder so gemacht werden.


----------



## Runtime (19 Oktober 2004)

Nein !!!

Die Intelligente Busklemme von Beckhoff ist wie eine kleine Steuerung für sich...

Die könnte man so programmieren , dass sie Ihren Prozess anhält , wenn die Funkverbindung unterbrochen ist...

Denke , dass ist meiner Meinung nach echt die Beste Lösung...

Bei allem anderen geb ich Dir recht - da seh ich das auch kritisch , wenn das I/O Modul über funk angesprochen wird und das PLC Programm wo anders abläuft...

Also mit oben genannter Methode bist Du vom Sicherheitstechnichen Aspekt her auf der sicheren Seite...


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (28 November 2004)

*Vorsicht*

Du sagst: "nahezu jeder Hersteller bietet Ethernet an"
Sei vorsichtig mit dieser Anahme. "Ethernet" bedeutet nicht umbedingt Kompatibilitaet. Es gibt viele verschiedene Protokole, die ueber Ethernet laufen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2004)

*Bluetooth*

Schau mal bei Phoenix Contact nach die haben Bluetooth IO Module.Bluetooth ist sicherlich die bessere Wahl als WLAN, wenn du mit der Reichweite von Bluetooth auskommst.


----------

